# VAG results in and now what



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

ok well car will flat out just not idle 
* VW DTC 16486 (P0102) - Mass or Volume Air Flow Circuit Low Input 
* VW DTC 16684 (P0300) - Random / Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
* VW DTC 16686 (P0302) - Cylinder 2 Misfire Detected 
* VW DTC 16688 (P0304) - Cylinder 4 Misfire Detected 
* VW DTC 16824 (P0440) - EVAP Emission Control System Malfunction 
* VW DTC 16990 (P0606) - ECM / PCM Processor 
* VW DTC 17828 (P1420) - Secondary Air Injection Valve Circuit - Electrical Malfunction 
* VW DTC 17860 (P1452) - Secondary Air Injection System - Open Circuit
* VW DTC 17966 (P1558) - Throttle Actuator Electrical Malfunction 
* VW DTC 17968 (P1560) - Maximum Engine Speed Exceeded 
* VW DTC 17988 (P1580) - Throttle Actuator B1 Malfunction 
* VW DTC 17990 (P1582) - Idle Adaptation at Limit
* VW DTC 18020 (P1612) - Electronic Control Module Incorrect Coding 
i know what do do with the misfires but other then that not sure what to do about the others.....also ignore the secondary air codes


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: VAG results in and now what (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_ok well car will flat out just not idle 
* VW DTC 16486 (P0102) - Mass or Volume Air Flow Circuit Low Input
* VW DTC 16824 (P0440) - EVAP Emission Control System Malfunction 
* VW DTC 16990 (P0606) - ECM / PCM Processor 
* VW DTC 17966 (P1558) - Throttle Actuator Electrical Malfunction 
* VW DTC 17968 (P1560) - Maximum Engine Speed Exceeded
*Over rev the engine?*
* VW DTC 17988 (P1580) - Throttle Actuator B1 Malfunction 
*Drive by wire or cable?*
* VW DTC 17990 (P1582) - Idle Adaptation at Limit
*Clean the throttle body*
* VW DTC 18020 (P1612) - Electronic Control Module Incorrect Coding
*Did you do a transmission swap?* 
i know what do do with the misfires but other then that not sure what to do about the others.....also ignore the secondary air codes


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

ok sorry i know the engine speed one too
DBC
and ECU was from an Auto Trans


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_ok sorry i know the engine speed one too
DBC
and ECU was from an Auto Trans

Sounds like a coding problem or wrong ECU. The ECM is trying to control the throttle position and it can't because it doesn't see the signal (that is why it won't idle I bet). I see a code for an improper coding. The ECU is from a car with an auto tranny.
Where is the old ECU?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

trash......well car ran fine for months then all of the sudden 10 deg came around then bam no idle.


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Try swapping ECUs with a known good and compatible unit


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

if he puts in a stock good ECU i doubt his car would run at all.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea i have a C2 turbo tune on this one


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

* VW DTC 16486 (P0102) - Mass or Volume Air Flow Circuit Low Input 
i would do a log in vagcom to see what the MAF is seeing.
* VW DTC 16824 (P0440) - EVAP Emission Control System Malfunction 
my first guess would be a vac leak.
* VW DTC 16990 (P0606) - ECM / PCM Processor 
i have no idea what this means
* VW DTC 17966 (P1558) - Throttle Actuator Electrical Malfunction 
* VW DTC 17988 (P1580) - Throttle Actuator B1 Malfunction 
* VW DTC 17990 (P1582) - Idle Adaptation at Limit
id check to TB to see if it needs a cleaning.
* VW DTC 18020 (P1612) - Electronic Control Module Incorrect Coding 
probaly casue the ECU is looking for an auto tranny


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

0102 is the code I got when my MAF died. It needed to be replaced. Misfires also due to a bad MAF? Clean the TB. See what codes come back.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

misfire is cuz of a low power coil pack i think. cleared the coded and it idles now but i got the 17966 back


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Sorry dude, but this is why I went with a supercharger.
(Re: your supercharger hate in other threads).


----------



## DVLAX (Dec 8, 2007)

hey vdub pm me i got the solution


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

dont think this has much to do with the turbo
i do see a new TB in my future though\

PS car still beats your supercharger


_Modified by vdubbugman53 at 11:42 PM 12-13-2007_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_
PS car still beats your supercharger

I never said it didn't, just saying mine hasn't quit running from day one.








Good luck with those codes though dude, I'm sure you'll get it sorted out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

the throttle codes are the only PITA....i feel weird with out a check light now so i dont want it compleatly gone


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: VAG results in and now what (vdubbugman53)*

According to VW's repair manual:
16990 Control module faulty
‒ Replace motronic Engine Control Module (ECM) -J220- => page 24-176. 
--------------------
vdub do you have the part number of your original ECU and the current part number? 
You can see the current ECU's part number in vagcom. Also do you have a MT or AT? What is the date of manufacture of your car?
You might have the wrong code in the ECU, for example code with secondary air in a car that does not have it, code for cruise control in a car that does not have it, it might be coded incorrectly, what is your current coding?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

well it ECU has secondary air and my early 2000 does not. that is why secondary air does not bother me right now. Jeff @ C2 still has my other ECU where he will be making an ECU for me with no IMMO no SAI no Cruise Cont.....still waiting on that....i think im actually waiting onDVLAX


----------



## DVLAX (Dec 8, 2007)

and that wait is FINALLLLYYYY OVER !!!! haha sorry it took so long but i had to finish college finals ugh now im ready to begin rippin my car apart haha


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (DVLAX)*

Yup, Jeff has my ecu right now as well swapping software out. I am pretty sure I used to have the software that Nick (vdub) needs in his car. Hopefully all my CEL issues will be resolved with the new ecu.


----------



## DVLAX (Dec 8, 2007)

bugasm your lucky man







hes gonna base all of your guyses ecu off mine or one simmalir, lol i was one of the lucky few with no sai or any other emmisions nitghmares


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (DVLAX)*

so wait, we're actually going to be able to have SAI hard coded out?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

try unplugging your maf and starting the car...all those codes i had when my maf said F U...the MAF giving out bad readings in relation to what the computer "thinks/knows" its supposed to see at a given throttle position...hence why you're gettin idle/TB codes


_Modified by the_q_jet at 3:30 PM 12-14-2007_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

if in fact you do need a new MAF ... I have a spare I am selling cheap


----------



## DVLAX (Dec 8, 2007)

from what i heard yes, with my ecump, (whic is sai free) he can load over other ecus, not just coding out, but erasing it completely. abfjeff chime in if im mistaken?


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (DVLAX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DVLAX* »_from what i heard yes, with my ecump, (whic is sai free) he can load over other ecus, not just coding out, but erasing it completely. abfjeff chime in if im mistaken?

that was my understanding of the issue, basically taking code from a non SAI car and over writing the new ECU.
So once jeff has a copy of the non SAI ECU from DVLAX then he can write it over top of other ECU's


----------



## DVLAX (Dec 8, 2007)

haha me to the rescue! i wonder how many non sau 99.5s there really are


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (DVLAX)*

I'll chime in. 2000 Non-SAI AEG here.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_I'll chime in. 2000 Non-SAI AEG here.

that is what my ECU used to be


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_if in fact you do need a new MAF ... I have a spare I am selling cheap









i have another ill that ill swap out and see how that works


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

my 99.5 is also SAI free, im hoping to start a turbo build spring time ish,


----------



## MKV2nV (Oct 20, 2007)

I had a 2.0 8v beetle come into the shop today with the exact same codes but it also had O2 codes. After some fault tracing and digging through some bulletins, It turned out it was the fuel pump relay. Relay 409. After changing the relay and clearing all the dtc's the car ran like a top. It also had a problem with the mass air but the car still ran great.


----------

